# How much for a cord of firewood?



## Fork Horn (Jun 5, 2015)

I imagine someone on here either buys or sells firewood and can help me.  Last year I had several large white oaks cut down and now I have several large tree tops that need to be cut into firewood.  My sons and I have decided to try to sell a load or two of firewood since it'll both give us a good outside project and also allow my sons to earn a few dollars. So, does anyone know the selling price for a cord of wood?  Is there a standard rate or does it very from seller to seller?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jun 5, 2015)

$170 cut and stacked in Athens.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 5, 2015)

check out the market bulletin.


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Its been a few years since I bought a cord of wood, but I paid $65 for it delivered.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 6, 2015)

A cord of wood is 4x4x8. Cut into 16 inch lengths, it will make a stack 4 ft high, 24ft long. Way more people than not that sell wood don't know or advertise a cord of wood that comes up short. A cord of wood is a lot of work. $250 and up is the going rate around here delivered. Don't work to cheap, if someone says they can get it for 100 or 150 a cord, let them buy it elsewhere.


----------



## quackertackr (Jun 7, 2015)

tree cutter 08 said:


> A cord of wood is 4x4x8. Cut into 16 inch lengths, it will make a stack 4 ft high, 24ft long. Way more people than not that sell wood don't know or advertise a cord of wood that comes up short. A cord of wood is a lot of work. $250 and up is the going rate around here delivered. Don't work to cheap, if someone says they can get it for 100 or 150 a cord, let them buy it elsewhere.[/QUOTE
> 
> This is right on the mark. Me and my son sold wood for years. When the economy tanked everyone started selling it. I sold 1/2 cord for $125 back then. Everyone else started selling by a truckload , short bed, long bed, stacked, thrown in, didn't matter, still a truckload. Most people dont care, as long as it is cheap.
> I had several people tell me , the last guy only gave me half of this.
> ...


----------



## Milkman (Jun 7, 2015)

I think more folks will probably purchase by the truck load instead of by the stacked cord.  
Firewood is about 50 - 75 cents a stick at campgrounds and convenience stores.


----------



## GA native (Jun 9, 2015)

A split cord, stacked, is around $200 in Kennesaw.


----------



## SarahFair (Jun 9, 2015)

We sell a cord for $200+ delivered and stacked.

1 truck bed is a  little over half a cord and we get around $125 delivered and stacked.. 
More if we have to carry it to extreme places, like up stairs...


----------



## joey1919 (Jun 9, 2015)

tree cutter 08 said:


> A cord of wood is 4x4x8. Cut into 16 inch lengths, it will make a stack 4 ft high, 24ft long. Way more people than not that sell wood don't know or advertise a cord of wood that comes up short. A cord of wood is a lot of work. $250 and up is the going rate around here delivered. Don't work to cheap, if someone says they can get it for 100 or 150 a cord, let them buy it elsewhere.



Yep


----------

